# Starting out dress to match the All in one top down.



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I wanted to make a dress to match the All in one top down I knitted recently. It is Marianna Mel's free pattern available on Ravelry. The size is 6-9 months and I added 2 extra stitches to make the stitch pattern fit. The stitch pattern is called Homes and is pictured below. I knitted it in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. I used 94 grams of yarn. The Mary Jane booties are knitted on 3.25mm needles. ????

http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just gorgeous in a perfect pink.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's beautiful Ros . The whole set is gorgeous . Well done sister ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> Just gorgeous in a perfect pink.


Thank you Hilary. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cimmanon said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Cimmanon. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Ros . The whole set is gorgeous . Well done sister ????


Thank you so much sister!!! ???? ???? Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It's a lovely set, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's a lovely set, Ros!


Thank you so much Julie. ???? Ros


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You are a marvel, look at the great work you have done - so lovely....


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> You are a marvel, look at the great work you have done - so lovely....


Thank you so much BettyIrene. ????Ros


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful work in a gorgeous colour.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Orla Porig said:


> Beautiful work in a gorgeous colour.????


Thank you Orla Porig. ????


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's so pretty. Lovely pattern. ????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> That's so pretty. Lovely pattern. ????????


Thank you Newbie61. ????


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very Pretty,


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Very Pretty,


Thank you Mary. ????


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

The whole set is delightful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bagibird said:


> The whole set is delightful!!


Thank you bagibird. ????


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

It's a lovely set! Well done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pheonas said:


> Lovely!


Thank you pheonas.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

amortje said:


> It's a lovely set! Well done!


Thank you amortje. ????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a beautiful adaptation, thanks for the link to the Mary-Janes.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rujam said:


> What a beautiful adaptation, thanks for the link to the Mary-Janes.


Thank you Ruth, you're welcome. ????


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your work is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

So sweet and simply beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> your work is absolutely beautiful.


Thank you so much mombr4. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

harter0310 said:


> So sweet and simply beautiful!


Thank you harter0310. ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How very sweet this set is and Ros your work as always simply beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> How very sweet this set is and Ros your work as always simply beautiful.


Thank you so much Kathy as is your work!!! ???? Ros


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely set. :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Lovely set. :sm24:


Thank you Naneast. ????


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is definitely sugary-sweet! Really like the picot-type borders, too! :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> This is definitely sugary-sweet! Really like the picot-type borders, too! :sm24:


Thank you Lorraine. ????


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

That is outstanding, very well knitted.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful set. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> That is outstanding, very well knitted.


Thank you Maryann. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

norita willadsen said:


> Beautiful set. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Norita, you're welcome. ????


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Such a beautiful set ......lovely made


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

moonriver said:


> Such a beautiful set ......lovely made


Thank you moonriver. ????


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Just so very beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> Just so very beautiful.


Thank you charliesaunt. ????


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Just beautiful. Perfect set for baby. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Just beautiful. Perfect set for baby. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you bigtimeyarnie. ????


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the pattern. The dress is just lovely. I am going to make two or three top downs for a baby girl that is due in December. I love making them and am using yarn from my stash. Will also make matching headbands to go with the top downs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> I love the pattern. The dress is just lovely. I am going to make two or three top downs for a baby girl that is due in December. I love making them and am using yarn from my stash. Will also make matching headbands to go with the top downs.


Thank you Evie. I would. Love to see your work when finished. ????


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm stunned!! You've done this since the all in one?? You're amazing, Ros. Never cease to amaze me. Love that colour and your knitting is just 'it and a bit'.

Leanna x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

leannab said:


> I'm stunned!! You've done this since the all in one?? You're amazing, Ros. Never cease to amaze me. Love that colour and your knitting is just 'it and a bit'.
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you so much Leanna. Yes I did, they don't take that long really. ???? Ros x


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Beautiful set. Well done.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftmum said:


> Beautiful set. Well done.


Thank you craftmum. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pamgillies1 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you pamgillies1. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sheilaeite said:


> Absolutely Beautiful.


Thank you sheilaeite. ????


----------



## smjknits59 (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow! Beautifully and awesomely done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

smjknits59 said:


> Wow! Beautifully and awesomely done!


Thank you smjknits.????


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful! There is one very lucky little girl out there to receive this lovely outfit!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Geeda602 said:


> Beautiful! There is one very lucky little girl out there to receive this lovely outfit!


Thank you Geeda602. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grma16 said:


> Beautiful job on all


Thank you grma16. ????


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work,pattern and colour. :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

amudaus said:


> Beautiful work,pattern and colour. :sm24:


Thank you amudaus. ????


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful Ros! As is all your work.


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

This outfit is so beautiful, what a great knitter you are. This, I am sure will be a treasured heirloom.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Absolutely beautiful Ros! As is all your work.


Thank you so much Geraldine. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cjmaine said:


> This outfit is so beautiful, what a great knitter you are. This, I am sure will be a treasured heirloom.


Thank you so much cjmaine. ????


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Another beautiful set, Ros! You must do nothing all day and night but knit.... :sm06:


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Such a sweet little outfit.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TabathaJoy said:


> It is beautiful! Love the color!


Thank you TabathaJoy. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Happycamper said:


> Another beautiful set, Ros! You must do nothing all day and night but knit.... :sm06:


Thank you Happycamper, I spend a lot of time on my own, it keeps me company. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Audreyjean said:


> Such a sweet little outfit.


Thank you Audreyjean. ????


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Adorable outfit, lovely work


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Azzara said:


> Adorable outfit, lovely work


Thank you Azzara. ????


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I love the picot edging around the sleeves and bottom...beautiful set!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rjazz said:


> I love the picot edging around the sleeves and bottom...beautiful set!


Thank you rjazz. ????


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is so precious........and cute.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

judyr said:


> That is so precious........and cute.


Thank you Judy. ????


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

momwhofan said:


> Wow! That's beautiful!


Thank you momwhofan. ????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a pretty set you have created.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> What a pretty set you have created.


Thank you so much Kay. ???? Ros


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Wow that is wonderful! Just love the dress, sweater and booties! It is so nice of you for sharing all of the information on the outfits! Thank you so much!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrleese said:


> Wow that is wonderful! Just love the dress, sweater and booties! It is so nice of you for sharing all of the information on the outfits! Thank you so much!


Thank you so much mrleese, you're welcome. ????


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A beautiful little dress!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

soneka said:


> A beautiful little dress!


Thank you Soneka. ????


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Mariette R. (Dec 31, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Metrogal said:


> Very nice!


Thank you Metrogal. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mariette R. said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Mariette, you're welcome. ????


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

This too beautiful for words


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

The set is so beautiful great job.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovely set!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

meknit said:


> This too beautiful for words


Thank you meknit. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NRoberts said:


> That is lovely.


Thank you NRoberts. ????


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful color and a great matching set. Such lovely work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swwhidbee said:


> So pretty!


Thank you Swwhidbee. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wroclawnice said:


> The set is so beautiful great job.


Thank you Wroclawnice. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Lovely set!


Thank you Maatje. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Beautiful color and a great matching set. Such lovely work.


Thank you JoRae. ????


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

That pattern would also make a beautiful christening shawl. Love your work and love the color.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gwennieh68 said:


> That pattern would also make a beautiful christening shawl. Love your work and love the color.


Thank you Gwennie, I have thought about that stitch pattern making a beautiful baby shawl. I'm using that stitch pattern for a cowl at the moment. That's the trouble, I find a pretty stitch pattern and I want to knit loads of things using it!!! ????


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the pattern.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning set!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Just lovely...I really like the ensemble.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

What a lovely dress. The color and the stitch pattern are perfect!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Island Sue said:


> Beautiful work, love the pattern.


Thank you Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Patty Sutter said:


> Stunning set!!


Thank you Patty. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Just lovely...I really like the ensemble.


Thank you 2CatsinNJ. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brenda95355 said:


> What a lovely dress. The color and the stitch pattern are perfect!!


Thank you Brenda. ????


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is beautiful. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

That is an absolutely gorgeous set - fabulous work!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

This is darling!!!


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: The whole set is beautiful!!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Such a sweet little set. Lucky little girl.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are adorable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ros, What a beautiful little set,


----------



## tweet324 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ros, this is surely beautiful I love all of you knitting that you so kindly shared with the KP'ers. I have a baby girl that will love to wear this sweater so I'm going try my hands on this.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I love it!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a beautiful little set. You did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely work!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful outfits and great colors.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Pretty in pink!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful set!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow- that's gorgeous!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Evie. I would. Love to see your work when finished. ????


I am not the greatest at posting pictures, but I will take pictures of all the things I make when I am finished with everything. The baby isn't due until December, so I have some time, thank goodness. I will be working on the baby things in the evening while watching TV as I am working on a major photo organizing project for several albums I want to make for family members that is going to take months to get done. I have posted pictures of my crochet baby bibs in the past and they posted great. I did not take pictures of the top downs that I made a year ago and now I wish that I had as they turned out really nice with the matching headbands. I like looking at the pictures that KP members post, so I will definitely take pictures this time and get them posted.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

How absolutely beautiful


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lucky baby to have such a pretty outfit


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

This is so beautiful!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Gorgeous set...and lovely knitting x


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

That is a beautiful baby outfit.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely little set, beautiful work.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful!! You did an amazing job.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I will have to file this. You never cease to amaze me. Take care my friend.

Linda


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Just gorgeous, my next grandson will be a boy, otherwise I would make it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jaml said:


> That is beautiful. Thanks for all the info.


Thank you jaml, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JeanneW said:


> So pretty!


Thank you Jeanne. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryanneg said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous set - fabulous work!


Thank you maryanneg. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ettenna said:


> This is darling!!!


Thank you Ettenna. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

stefhope said:


> Love it!


Thank you stefhope. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

silkandwool said:


> :sm24: :sm24: The whole set is beautiful!!


Thank you silkandwool. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yotbum said:


> Such a sweet little set. Lucky little girl.


Thank you yotbum. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweeter said:



> they are adorable


Thank you tweeter. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ros, What a beautiful little set,


Thank you Bonnie, ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweet324 said:


> Ros, this is surely beautiful I love all of you knitting that you so kindly shared with the KP'ers. I have a baby girl that will love to wear this sweater so I'm going try my hands on this.


Thank you so much tweet324, you're welcome. I hope to see yours when finished.???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Granana48 said:


> I love it!!


Thank you granana48. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

randiejg said:


> It's a beautiful little set. You did a wonderful job on it.


Thank you Randie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

justinjared said:


> beautiful!


Thank you justinjared. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> Lovely work!


Thank you riversong200. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nmclaire said:


> Beautiful outfits and great colors.


Thank you nmclaire. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

slmhuffman said:


> Pretty in pink!


Thank you slmhuffman. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knitgirl389 said:


> adorable!


Thank you knitgirl389. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

litprincesstwo said:


> Wow! Beautiful set!


Thank you litprincesstwo. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vikicooks said:


> Wow- that's gorgeous!


Thank you vikicooks. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

agnescr said:


> beautiful :sm24:


Thank you agnescr. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> I am not the greatest at posting pictures, but I will take pictures of all the things I make when I am finished with everything. The baby isn't due until December, so I have some time, thank goodness. I will be working on the baby things in the evening while watching TV as I am working on a major photo organizing project for several albums I want to make for family members that is going to take months to get done. I have posted pictures of my crochet baby bibs in the past and they posted great. I did not take pictures of the top downs that I made a year ago and now I wish that I had as they turned out really nice with the matching headbands. I like looking at the pictures that KP members post, so I will definitely take pictures this time and get them posted.


Evie, organizing photo albums is a huge job, but will be fantastic when all finished. I look forward to seeing your work. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

catherine nehse said:


> How absolutely beautiful


Thank you Catherine. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tracey511 said:


> Lucky baby to have such a pretty outfit


Thank you Tracey. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Reyna said:


> This is so beautiful!


Thank you Reyna. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

xxjanexx said:


> Gorgeous set...and lovely knitting x


Thank you Jane. ???? Ros x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

asty said:


> That is a beautiful baby outfit.


Thank you asty. ????


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oge designs said:


> Lovely little set, beautiful work.


Thank you oge designs. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yarnfrog said:


> Wow that is beautiful!! You did an amazing job.


Thank you yarnfrog. ????


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful! Great job!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I will have to file this. You never cease to amaze me. Take care my friend.
> 
> Linda


Thank you so much Linda. I'm thinking about you and sending lots of love to you and your family. Take care my friend. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MaryCarter said:


> Just gorgeous, my next grandson will be a boy, otherwise I would make it.


Thank you Mary, congratulations!! I quite often make things just because I want to. I'm just going to give this set to my granddaughter to put with her collection. If she doesn't have any children she can pass them on to someone else.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babslovesknitting said:


> It is absolutely beautiful


Thank you babslovesknitting. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

josette said:


> Beautiful! Great job!


Thank you josette. ????


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jmewin said:


> Stunning!!!!


Thank jmewin. ????


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very pretty! Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

So Adorable! Great job!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kiwiflynn said:


> Very pretty! Beautiful knitting.


Thank you Kiwiflynn. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> So Adorable! Great job!!!


Thank you Cheryl. ????


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Truly beautiful set. Mom will be pleased as punch to show off the baby in her designer (which would be you  outfit.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Carla584167 said:


> Truly beautiful set. Mom will be pleased as punch to show off the baby in her designer (which would be you  outfit.


Thank you Carla, I make no claim to being a designer, I just love to add a lacy stitch or two. All credit belongs to Marianna Mel giving us a canvas to add a different stitch or not. I love her patterns. ????


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

You did a great job too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Carla584167 said:


> You did a great job too.


Thank you so much Carla. ???? Ros


----------



## Pauline Stevens (Jul 13, 2015)

So pretty, great job!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pauline Stevens said:


> So pretty, great job!


Thank you Pauline. ????


----------



## belly164 (Sep 11, 2014)

Beautiful set lovely neat knitting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

belly164 said:


> Beautiful set lovely neat knitting.


Thank you belly164. ????


----------



## New Oma (Oct 8, 2014)

absolutely stunning :sm01:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

New Oma said:


> absolutely stunning :sm01:


Thank you New Oma. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brdlvr27 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you brdlvr27. ????


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Adorable!


Thank you Bisknit. ????


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

So gorgeous! Love it all!! Thanks for sharing the photos and the pattern info.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tambirrer58 said:


> So gorgeous! Love it all!! Thanks for sharing the photos and the pattern info.


Thank you tambirrer58, you're welcome. ????


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Your set is absolutely beautiful ! My problem is I can't locate the pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dottie2 said:


> Your set is absolutely beautiful ! My problem is I can't locate the pattern.


Thank you dottie2. Here is the link. I knitted the 6-9 month size. ????https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com.au/2015/01/starting-out-knitted-baby-dress.html


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Ros,I always look forward to seeing your postings..


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you dottie2. Here is the link. I knitted the 6-9 month size. ????https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com.au/2015/01/starting-out-knitted-baby-dress.html


Thank you so much for the link. You have just made my day!!

Dottie


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful set! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Sure? I see a bootie patt....
eta - found it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanie L said:


> Absolutely beautiful Ros,I always look forward to seeing your postings..


Thank you so much Jeanie. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dottie2 said:


> Thank you so much for the link. You have just made my day!!
> 
> Dottie


You're very welcome Dottie. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> Beautiful set! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Kacey, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rkr said:


> Sure? I see a bootie patt....
> eta - found it


I'm glad you found it. ????


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Ros,
How darling is that. I did not know you crochet also. My goodness what a talent you have. Would love for you to come to Indiana and teach knitting. We have one here that comes to the library but acts like she is way above all of us so I quit going. Love KP members and the way they try and help everyone. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work and patterns. Take care my friend.

Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> How darling is that. I did not know you crochet also. My goodness what a talent you have. Would love for you to come to Indiana and teach knitting. We have one here that comes to the library but acts like she is way above all of us so I quit going. Love KP members and the way they try and help everyone. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work and patterns. Take care my friend.
> 
> Linda


Thank you so much Linda, if I ever get to Indiana, I'm coming to see you!!! I would have quit going too!!! I love KP. You're welcome Linda. Thanks so much for all of your wonderful comments. Take care my friend. ???? Ros


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Most beautiful work. So delicate looking in pink.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nitcronut said:


> Most beautiful work. So delicate looking in pink.


Thank you nitcronut. ????


----------



## tillymint4 (Nov 22, 2012)

This is beautiful, can i ask how did you do the picot edging? My picot edging doesn't look like that? I found the link you added for the pattern but it's not free on Raveley


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

v nice


----------



## grumpygran (Jul 26, 2017)

hi it says these patterns are available of ravalry yet i am unable to find them . i am trying to find the pattern for the dress to match the allinonetopdown.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tillymint4 said:


> This is beautiful, can i ask how did you do the picot edging? My picot edging doesn't look like that? I found the link you added for the pattern but it's not free on Raveley


Thank you tillymint4. Here's the link to a crochet picot edge. The picot edge is number 3.

https://www.mybluprint.com/article/5-crochet-edges-to-have-in-your-arsenal

The Starting out dress pattern was free when I knitted this one, but it is now a paid pattern. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grumpygran said:


> hi it says these patterns are available of ravalry yet i am unable to find them . i am trying to find the pattern for the dress to match the allinonetopdown.


Hi, Marianna Mel has pages of patterns available on Ravelry. I just change the stocking stitch part for a different lace stitch. ????


----------

